# I think I found my puppy



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Well everyone, its not quite 3 weeks since I lost my little Holli but today I decided that I found the new little girl that I have been searcing for. When Holli got sick I knew that this day would come, so this has been a loooooong search. I just hope that my little angel in heaven approves. 

She is a little cutie pie and she is ready to come home, so hopefully she will be sitting here with me next week sometime! Her picture will be inside my profile in a minute or two. 

I am like a nervous mother! I dont have a name for a girl puppy- she was born on halloween but should be coming home around valentines day (my wonderful bf made her easier to afford as part of my valentines gift)







. 

Its been 14 years since I've had a puppy so I see ALOT has changed. Thats ok though because I DONT REMEMBER how I did it back then either!!! I am going to need lots of help! I am just about jumping off the walls here I cannot wait to finally get my hands on her.  

I have LOTS of reading to do so I better get to it. Just thought I'd give an update!

Janet and my new little nameless


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

congrats...how exciting! cant wait to see ur new little one!

i see her pic now...she looks absolutely adorable!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

What a cutie!!!!







Congrats!!!! Can't wait to hear more and see more pictures!!!!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry_@Feb 11 2005, 06:56 PM
> *Well everyone, its not quite 3 weeks since I lost my little Holli but today I decided that I found the new little girl that I have been searcing for.  When Holli got sick I knew that this day would come, so this has been a loooooong search. I just hope that my little angel in heaven approves.
> 
> She is a little cutie pie and she is ready to come home, so hopefully she will be sitting here with me next week sometime!  Her picture will be inside my profile in a minute or two.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Congrats!!!

The puppy is sooooooo cute







I'm jealous!! My little Lucy was born on October 9th =]

Anyways, can't wait to hear more about the little nameless

I'm Jessica btw.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Very cute! Where are you getting her from?


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Oh so cute!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Janet, I'm so glad everything worked out. I assume this is the puppy you told me about. You have made a wise choice. She is absolutely adorable. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Congrats!!! Ohhh, she's a cutie pie!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Janet,
How great! She is a cutie. Did you find her nearby or are you going to have to travel??? We want details!


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

Oh Janet!







I am so happy for you.I know how excited you are.I was beside my self with excitement when I went to get Rudy.When the breeder handed him to me I felt like I had given birth to him LOL I just loved everthing about him







.He was everything I had hoped for and then some.It's just such a special time.Who are you getting her from?Listen to me going on.Give us all the stats....I'm going to look for the pics.


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

She's adorable. A little Halloween baby, huh?


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

She is going to have to fly all by herself I'm afraid. I am ashamed to say that I dont care to fly anymore without some kind of mental support (i.e. a big rum and coke), and even then I might book the flight and chicken out... so I think shes better off. I am going to pick her up at not my usual airport to make a direct flight for her possible. I was really nervous about that, but my breeder is comfortable with it, so I trust her judgement. She is in Texas. Any closer and I'd not be typing but in the car driving, but that is just too far.

I am reading what I can about potty training and all of that on the web. I would like a good basic book recommendation about the correct way to train her and basic obedience if anyone can offer one. I do plan to take her to some kind of class and the breeder does recommend the crate which I had every intention of doing with Holli but did not. I think its a good idea especially if we plan to travel with her. Also I am trying to put together a checklist of things I need. I have most everything I think, but of course I'm starting to think I need all *new* stuff so I am going shopping tomorrow.

SO much to do so little time! 

Thanks everyone for the helpful advice and support and all of the compliments 







I will definately keep everyone updated!

janet


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

So happy for yopu,CONGRATS!!! She is the cutest little thing!Keep us posted!!!!!!!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

congrats!







I cant wait to hear more about your new addition!


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

Congratulations!! I am soo happy you found your girl! Please be sure to keep us updated with pictures and let us know asap when you choose a name! So excited for you!!


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

Congratulations







She is so sweet.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Oh, Janet, I am so happy for you!!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Ok folks. I have been in a tornado since Friday. We are so excited that we are getting a puppy! You all know the feeling









I have two books on puppies that my bf and I are reading and then swaping stories. I will probably read both but I'm lucky I got him to skim the one I forced on him







Barnes and Noble was out of the Culture Clash, but I did get Ian Dunbar's latest, I think its latest. I will still keep my eye out for the other so I can book-club it with you folks.

I got a new little carrier that is ok, but I didnt have time to order one and this local place had them so I got one. Its called petote which I have looked at before online but never saw in person until now. It seems ok but very plain and kinda bulky, but no room for my stuff anywhere. I'll let you know what I think. I just had to have something to start getting her used to right away. Holli's carrier was my arm









We got lots of toys and treats and I am washing most of Hollis things, except not all of it because I want her to "know" her big sister. I've cleaned this house from top to bottom with vinegar so she doesnt find any bunnies bigger than she is if you know what I mean







busy busy busy 

Timing could not have been worse for me, because I need this website, and will not have time to do much site reading before she is here. I am not working this week, but in training, so I cant take vacation either







We are doing a shuffle to get to the airport Tuesday so I am going to have to hitch a ride to town with my brother who leaves at 7am and kill two hours at starbucks! I'm going to be comatose when I finally get this little girl in my arms at 7pm.

Just wanted to pop on and and say I am still moving forward. I dont have confirmation that she will be coming on Tuesday, but that is when we were aiming for, so thats the plan as of now.

Janet and the little STILL NAMELESS!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Janet,

I am so excited for you!! I really want a new puppy myself...but my husband refuses (not enough money, time, problems with our maltese).

You have to keep us updated!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Janet, thanks so much for the update. I think we all feel like we're going through this wonderful experience with you. 

Oh, yes.....the wait is just the worst. When I was at the airport waiting on Catcher I could not even sit down... I drove the lady at the area where he was to arrive crazy.... If your airport is like the one Catcher arrived at, she won't come to the baggage area but will be hand carried to a special department. The people at the ticket counter should know where that is. Then that area is where you hang out and bug them!! lol..... Tell them you're expecting a puppy. That way they can keep checking the computer to see if she has arrived at the airport, etc. They say to allow 30 minutes from the time the plane arrives until the puppy gets to you. She will likely be hungry.... be sure to have some of the food she normally eats as well as Nutri-Cal, and of course, water.... and potty pads.

I'll surely be thinking of you tomorrow.... and can't wait to hear all about everything!!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww congratulations!!







I am so happy you found your new baby girl!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

CONGRAT's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good luck with your new baby! Can't wait to see her!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

OOOHHHH!!! I'm so excited!!!







I feel like I'm waiting for Peanut all over again. I hope you get her on Tuesday!!!! Keep us updated!!


----------



## beccypaul (Oct 23, 2004)

that is just great news, sorry to hear about you losing your furbaby.

its so exciting having a malt pup and i found the Bobbie Linden book to be a great all rounder book with a section on training.

happy times xx


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks for the update, Janet.

Hope that tomorrow is THE day. Know you'll be on pins and needles. We'll all be waiting to hear.....


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Shes here! 

Shes wonderful and sweet and the cutest thing and all that! My eyes are burning I am so tired though. I'm glad to read the few headlines I caught, siliski jail gets time, I hope Audrey did ok on her surgery, Mitzi Luna is a great name







and I see a few new hellos but I can't dig too deep right now. I wish I could. I feel like I am missing so much! I have been running and I mean running since 6 but I think I can relax tomorrow night.

I tried putting her in her "long term area" earlier and she started to wimper but I was trying to get her to pee which I have had no success with on the pad yet. I expected the crate would be worse but shes been in there for 5 minutes so far without a sound. She fell asleep on my chest so she must be tired. I am going to try my hardest to get her crate trained but it is going to be hard I just know it. I want to grab her right now and take her to bed and forget about it and just spoil her. BUT I remember how it was for Holli if I had to leave her somewhere and she did not like it one bit so I am going to try my best to do this.

I know I'm going to have a rough night but I will post more details tomorrow (read at your own risk







). 

She is just perfect in every way. 

good night all
janet and yes I am still nameless but mommy is leaning towards Abby, or Halle (for my b-day, 10-31) or Phoebe, or Chloe or Sydney aaaaaahhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Awwww....Pictures please! MUAHAHAHA


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Maybe your first night will be fine. Sadie didn't whimper a single time and neither did Sassy. Keep us posted and thanks so much for the update.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

yay! so glad u have ur baby. parker was sooo good the first night. i wont mention the other 5 nights LOL


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm so excited for you and relieved that it is all over with and she's home safe and sound!! Did Tonia not have her starting on paper training already? If so, you may want to start "nameless baby" out with the same brand of pads that she used, so it'll smell familiar. I had sent a package of "my" pads to my breeder to use for Catcher ahead of time and he took to them right away. (Used them in the car on the way home.)

That is so cute that she fell asleep on your chest ... I love when they to that!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, I am so happy for you! Of course, like the others, I want to see a picture!

As Sher said, Tonia probably started her on paper training. I have heard from people who bought from really good breeders like yours that their puppies are practically housebroken when they come home at 12 weeks.

I love your name selection - so hard to choose! What are her parent's names?


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

So glad you finally have her in your arms







Love you name choices,pictures soon PLEASE!!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I am so glad you have your puppy. We cannot wait to see the photos!! I am sure she must be as exhausted as you are. Hopefully the adage...a tired puppy is a good puppy....will ring true.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Yay!!!! Congrats!!!
Can't wait to see pictures! I like all your names you picked!!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Ohhh!! I'm so glad she's home!!!







I love the name Halle for a halloween pup!!!! Pictures please!!!!!


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

Hello, congrats on your new addition to your family, im sorry for the loss of your holli. But i bet this pup will bring you much joy also







Well im going to get my little girl next week friday so im very excited jumping off the walls too







Im just so happy, i feel like i just cant beleive it i feel like i love her alraedy i dont know its just this nice feeling i have... Again congrats and hope to see more pics .


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Holliberry...I saw your photos in your gallery. Congratulations on your new puppy. ADORABLE.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Feb 18 2005, 03:19 PM
> *Holliberry...I saw your photos in your gallery.  Congratulations on your new puppy.  ADORABLE.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36250*


[/QUOTE]









I agree!!!














to both of them!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Feb 18 2005, 03:19 PM
> *Holliberry...I saw your photos in your gallery.  Congratulations on your new puppy.  ADORABLE.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36250*


[/QUOTE]
Just beautiful!!!!! What a cutie pie!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Your new Gallery pictures are just too cute!!!







So tell us how everything is going!!


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

She's home!!! That was fast!! And she's perfect!







! I am so happy for you.I also love the name Halle.Very cute. Dont worry she will catch on to the pads and they make it so easy on you.You'll love them in the early morning!! Cant wait to see the pictures and hear all about her..........enjoy


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

she is a cutie, i'm sure it was worth the trip!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Hello again! Thank you all so much for the compliments! I can not wait to get back to work next week where I have time to post! We are constantly running around. I have some training questions I will be reading and posting on too, but again when I get more "free" time at work! haha

She is adjusting well I think. She started off real slow, like this perfect little not a hair out of place or a step out of line and I was thinking to myself how odd for a puppy. Well shes out of her shell so to speak. a little nut! She sleeps in her crate at night and not one sound out of her, so I think as long as I keep it up she will be fine. She even goes there when *we* tire *her* out. So I know she likes it.  

She doesnt seem to like her carrier, but she tolerates it. I dont actually like it either, terrible design its like front-end heavy and the straps do not compensate. So I need to figure that out and order one when I'm at work. I am taking her somewhere every day for as long as I can. So far she loves people. One friend was amazed at how much she loves to be held and cuddled and how that is a turn around from miss independant Holli. she is soooooo sweet!

I'm glad the photos worked out ok. Its hard to get a good shot with the correct light with these guys. Sometimes her eyes come out electric green or she is just a bright white blur. 

She is not a great eater so I am waiting to talk to her breeder again about that. She picks constantly throughout the day but I dont think she likes the canned food that I have, which I might have got the wrong kind. In the morning and evening when I feed her she treats that no different than the dry that sits out all day. shes a good weight though and doesnt seem to be getting any smaller.

Well off to see gramma! Will post more as time permits!

janet and um, well, still... um, we think Halle Boo but everyone seems to think that halle sounds too much like "holli" so its so hard to commit to it. 

Halle Boo Scarlett!! hahaha have fun folks!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

Aw I love the name Halle

And she sounds adorable

Congrats


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I really liked that Halle and Holli were similar names. They are "sisters" after all, and it's like a little tribute to Holli. It sounds like things are going really well!! She is such a cutie!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks for the update..... Glad things are going well. If she doesn't eat, go ahead and feed her by hand for a little while .. I did that with Rosebud my first Maltese and then with K & C, too. I like feeling their furry mouths in my hand and being so close to them when they eat. So sweet!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I was thinking about the eating problem and remembered this...

When we first brought Brinkley home, he wouldn't eat unless I was actually sitting in the floor next to him. I think he thought I was gonna walk away, and of course he had to be right with me all the time. He would eat better if I sat there.







It only took a week or so, I guess until he got settled in...and then he was much better. He still likes to eat better when I am in the kitchen with him...STILL because he has to follow me everywhere.







At night, when he is getting his "pre-bedtime snack"...he always brings his nibbles into the room where we are to eat them.







He goes back and forth to his bowl a few times...but he just doesn't like to stand in there and eat alone.







Weirdo..


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

OK. I feel lots better. Sadie wanted to have us sit on the floor with her too. And she seemed to do best if the food was out of the bowl. Gradually she got better. Since Sassy was older we didn't have the problem with her. We also found, in the early days, that bringing Sadie and her food bowl into the bathroom while I was drying hair, putting on makeup, etc. worked. Of course you have to close the door so they can't wander off. My breeder used a rolled food called Red Barn. My dogs LOVE this food and even when they didn't want the kibble they would eat the Red Barn. I had the satisfaction of knowing that they were getting enough to eat. Now I feed a mixture of roll and kibble and it works great.


----------

